# Leblond 15x54.   Most expensive one I could find.



## 7milesup (Jan 9, 2021)

https://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/tls/d/kalamazoo-15-54-leblond-regal-servo/7257804869.html



15" x 54" LeBlond Regal Servo Shift Engine Lathe - $99,999​ 
               image 7 of 13                







































































































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
            15" x 54" LeBlond Regal Servo Shift Engine Lathe

Specs pulled from Manual, please verify:

Serial Number: 10C218
Chuck Size: 8in
Swing Over Bed and Carriage Wings: 15-1/2"
Swing over Cross Slide: 9-1/2"
Distance betweem centers, base length: 30"
Spindle Speeds: 12
High Range: 45-1800 RPM
Spindle Hole Size: 1-17/32"
Spindle Hole Taper: Morse #5
Tailstock Spindle Diameter: 1-15/16"
Tailstock Center Taper: #3

Estimated Dimensions: 105" x 38" x 68"
Estimated Weight: 3,000 lbs    

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## benmychree (Jan 9, 2021)

Pretty expensive paint job there!


----------



## Aukai (Jan 9, 2021)

Wife told him he HAD to sell it, and he's trying real hard to keep her happy.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 9, 2021)

It DOES have an adjust true chuck and genuine Aloris . Make an offer of $75,000 and hope for the best .


----------



## benmychree (Jan 9, 2021)

I'd say that $4k or a bit more should buy such a lathe.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 9, 2021)

Whatcha think , L0 spindle ? That's what mine were .


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 9, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I'd say that $4k or a bit more should buy such a lathe.


I have seen a few around here go for $5000-$6000 that were in much worse shape.  There is currently one on --->This auction<--- that I am watching. One of the issues with the one on the auction is they want a rigger to lift it for liability reasons. $575 was the cheapest I could find just for the guy to lift off the floor and set it on my trailer.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 9, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Whatcha think , L0 spindle ? That's what mine were .


I'd think likely; type L stands for LeBlond, I had one Regal in the '50s, it had the type L spindle, I like it better than the D type, easier and faster to change chucks.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 9, 2021)

I had one that couldn't make its mind up as to which speed it wanted to run . The servo shift dial would jump back and forth for a while before finally engaging . Had a mind of its own .


----------



## benmychree (Jan 9, 2021)

As I have previously stated, the Servo Shift lathes have a poor reputation for shifting issues, I would shy away from buying one.  I should say that I do like Leblond lathes in general, just not the servoshift series.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 9, 2021)

Mine are long gone and I'm not in the market for one . I still have one L0 Jacobs flex collet chuck left over from them . Seems the L0 is the oddball and the L00 is the sought after mount . I had to buy one off the bay as no-one would swing a trade with me .


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 9, 2021)

The spindle mount on the auction one is a D1-6.  There was another one I was looking at too that I thought had a D1-6, although it was smaller than a 15x54. 
From what little I know, it seems that the servo shift issues emanate from the hydraulic pump?  Maybe clogged filters or dirty fluids... 

There is also a Nardini lathe on an auction near me too.  I actually inspected that one, and it seems to be in real nice shape.  Otherwise, I have heard Clausing-Colchester are good too.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm going after a Colchester very soon , hope to get it cheap , maybe free if lucky . Couple of lathes and mills are headed out due to downsizing . Last time I walked away with 3 Bridgeports , that big 17" green lathe and a Johnson 20 bandsaw for 3 grand . Fingers are crossed and I hope they like $100s . I just took a few pics of the 2 mills and lathe in question . I'll send them to Mike , maybe he can post them .


----------



## Aukai (Jan 10, 2021)

Here ya are


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 10, 2021)

You lose the lathe ?


----------



## Aukai (Jan 10, 2021)

That one must have showed up later....hang on.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 10, 2021)

Most of our LeBlond's at work had the L0 chuck mount, but then again most were 16" and larger.  My Sheldon has the L00 mount, and I find it's just about the right size for what I do.  My largest chuck is a 12" Skinner and I can still hold it in place with one hand while spinning the collar to secure it.  It's not as easy as it was a few years ago, but still doable.  I must say it's a lot easier to install and remove an 8"  or 10" chuck.  The joys of getting old.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 10, 2021)

So I actually got ahold of this guy.  Truth is, he wants $7500 for it.  It is a really sucky time for me to pull the trigger on something like that.  It is also a 15 hour round trip for me, although that really wouldn't bother me too much.


----------

